# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Sir Walter - section dying

## TomDunreedy

Hi all, 
We have 40 sq metres of Sir Walter out the front and there's about 1 sq metre that has gone brown and looks basically dead ! The rest is fine.
Had anyone experienced a similar problem ? Or know how I can fix it ?
I have been watering the area every day and even put fertilizer down....still nothing. Will it take a while to get back up and green like the rest of the lawn ?
It even looks to my eye that it might be gradually spreading ! 
Thanks

----------


## bsrlee

What was there before? There could be a problem with old chemicals making the soil too alkaline or acid for the grass, or some other residual herbicide effect such as Eucalypts which release chemicals that inhibit undergrowth such as grass. 
There are also fungal infections that cause 'fairy rings' - it starts off as a patch of dying grass which spreads and then gets a revived green center - you would have to wait to see if the middle comes back to life. 
And the silly answer - jealous neighbor with a bottle of roundup - actually not so silly, it could be any little vandal, be thankful that it isn't spelling out some obscene message.

----------


## TomDunreedy

ha ha...nah I don't think it's vandalism.
Basically there was just dirt/soil and some weeds in place before we laid the grass, so the soil itself could be an issue, but the rest of the lawn seems fine...although it needs water every now and again.
I know it's hard for others to tell but was hoping there might be some quick-fix application...?

----------


## patty

mate I have sir walter and am a little dissapointed with it there are so many cotributing factors that could lead to this such as  ph levels in soil and so on 
in winter it is recommended to let it grow just a little longer than normal i live on a slope and have found that the only spots it keeps green in winter are on the edges near concrete where maybe the water sits and the concrete heats up the fertilizer they recommend also has me questioning it I threw some good ole Shirleys#17 on it in jan and it greened up to probably the best I have ever seen it especially when comparing it to the slow release they recommend 
Also how old is the grass? is it newly laid and has the roots taken to the subsoil I did have a problem in an area where the ground was very hard and had to spread some clay breaker on that to get the grass to take off 
And right now with all this cold weather it is brown and grey pretty well all over except the edges

----------


## bitingmidge

Lawn Grubs?? 
I learned today that Sir Walter doesn't much like the temperature below about 7°, but he'll bounce back once it warms up . 
Apparently. 
P

----------


## rhancock

Have you got a dog, or a unfriendly neighbour with a dog?
Is it in the shade?
What shape is the patch?
How long ago did you lay it? 
Where's the pics? 
Is it really dead, or just a bit more brown than green? 
Does the turf come up wholesale when you tug it?  Are the roots stuck to the ground? 
Great marketing by Sir Walter, but haven't heard many good reports about it....

----------


## TomDunreedy

hi all, 
thanks for the responses. 
The area is fenced and there's no way a neighbouring dog can interfer with the lawn.
It was layed in October last year and has been going OK without being brilliant.
The area in question is immediately next to the gate which we use to access the yard - so perhaps the extra traffic has had an effect ?? I wouldn't think so as it's "meant" to be tough lawn and we don't trample on it all day every day.
The patch is oval in shape but it's not a perfect circle....
It's in partial shade, mostly sun.
Lawn grubs? yeah I have read they can infect the lawn...but the rest of the lawn looks ok...?
Yes! I have found the edges of the lawn (the sides up against brick/concrete) look the best!! 
The question is - should i simply keep hitting it with fertiliser & water ? Or is the problem more serious ? 
I do agree with the Winter theory - that Sir Walter struggles....perhaps I'm just being a little paranoid ! 
Thanks

----------


## rhancock

Firstly I'd say you shouldn't do much until the spring.  Attempting to get a green lawn at this time of year is fighting against nature!  If the roots are still solid ( the tug test) then fertilise and water.  If not, dig it up and have a look underneath to see what the soil's like - you might need to dig up a bit and relace it, but be sure to over fill the hole and compact or it'll sink. 
My preference would be to wait and see until about October.

----------


## patty

i totally agree with rhancocks view sir walter markets its product very well! It is like everything these days a Trendy Brand Is it just me or did more and more nurseries lansdcaping suppliers multiply by the thousands on the back of  successful shows like Backyard Blitz, better homes and gardens and all the rest of it and are continually popping up, I remember years back when I was a kid and you would go to the hardware shop timber and fixings and the basics now they have everthing and anything I think companies like Bunnings and Co owe a` big debt of gratitude to these tv shows

----------


## Planned LScape

I would wait for a bit of warmth of spring too, and maybe a little top dress with some light or sandy soil to kick on the surrounding bits to spread

----------


## bugsy

Lawn grubs is right. 
They chew the roots of the grass.
Confidor is your best friend.

----------


## HappyHammer

> The area in question is immediately next to the gate which we use to access the yard - so perhaps the extra traffic has had an effect ?? I wouldn't think so as it's "meant" to be tough lawn and we don't trample on it all day every day.

  I think it's wear, if it's where you come in and out of the front yard. Can you take a picture? When we had renos recently the builders stained the exterior timber on two horses on the lawn which killed a patch about 2m x 1m it has subsequently grown back and you can't tell there was ever a problem. I have noticed it can wear in traffic areas. Ours has worn very slightly at the pool gate which I'd guess sees less traffic than your front gate, especially at the moment. 
As it is winter the growth has obviously slowed down, I'd give it until end of September and see if it has started to come back. 
HH.

----------


## rhancock

Pics would be most useful.  It sounds  bit large and only in one area for lawn grubs.  If it is lawn grubs, they'll go away again eventually.  One organic solution is to encourage magpies, as they eat the grubs.  YOu an scatter cooked rice on the lawn, which the magpies will come and eat and then also eat the grubs. 
If its wear, then change the type of grass, same if its shade.   
I'd still wait a while and see what happens.  In the meantime, to keep you busy, TAKE SOME PHOTOS!  :Redface: )

----------


## HappyHammer

FWIW. Mine seems to do fine in part shade, I have areas that prolly only get 1-2 hours sunlight a day and they're fine. 
HH.

----------


## pbandfiona

Like others I have this grass and we have been less than impressed by it. We have found that in winter since it is largely dormant it does not cope at all well with even moderate foot traffic - and if it is in the shade at that time too, then forget it. 
That said, with good watering and some buffalo lawn fertiliser it tends to come back ok by summer time. 
I am digging much of mine up and will replace it with some "old style" grass. 
My guess, you have a patch of grass that gets more feet on it and in winter it is being trodden to death. 
Cheers, all the best 
PB

----------


## TomDunreedy

ok - I have waited until now to see if Perth's warmer weather can spring this dying section back to life.....well it seems to have worsened !!! Here are the much requested pics....hopefully someone knows what has happened to this because it seems if something isn't done then the whole lawn will die ! It seems to be spreading and now a new section has appeared - an area that gets no traffic at all ! How do I know if bugs have got to it? Should I simply use a product which kills these bugs anyway? 
Thanks,
Tom

----------


## David L

Not much of a help but I would suggest the area inside the gate is suffering from foot traffic and the area under the window is a dry patch not helped by being under under the eaves. Cat or dog pi** s doesn't help either.
Lift some up with a fork or shovel and inspect for root eating grubs. I think this was suggested earlier. Get some Wetta Soil and give the area a good dose and then a thorough soaking.
The area near the gate you could try aerating with a garden fork, push it in about 75mm and lean back gently to lift slightly. When finished give it the Wetta Soil treatment and a good drink.

----------


## bugsy

if you have sprayed it with confidor, then you would of noticed little black beetles dead everywhere.
Those are adult lawn grubs, follow the directions on the label.
You may need to do a follow up treatment to break the life cycle. 
If you havent seen any dead beetles then your problem is not lawn grub

----------


## mic-d

> if you have sprayed it with confidor, then you would of noticed little black beetles dead everywhere.
> Those are adult lawn grubs, follow the directions on the label.
> You may need to do a follow up treatment to break the life cycle. 
> If you havent seen any dead beetles then your problem is not lawn grub

  Pardon me but I have not heard about a lawn grub that is a beetle in the adult form.  The ones up here in Queensland are all moths.  Is it common in other states? http://www.jimboombaturf.com.au/turf..._lawngrubs.htm 
Cheers
Michael 
ahh ok found a site http://www.gardenet.com.au/pests/insects/bbeetle.htm

----------


## rhancock

I don't think its Lawn grub.   
If you use the gate, then the area there would be better off paved as it'll always struggle.  The bit under the eaves will also struggle too - its going to get very little rain - does it get any sun?  Maybe it'd be better to put a plant there, or a water feature or statue. 
Nuking the whole lawn with confidor because you might, but probably don't, have a grub, is not going to solve your problem, but it will kill every other living beastie, including the nice ones.

----------


## celeste

Hi All 
We have Sir Walter, we are also in Perth.  Our lawn suffers the same?? No one knows why. If it was a circle I would suggest a fungus, as we have had one, sorry can not remember whats its called. But the name is suggestive of a circle "ring something." 
Ours also is in random positions on the lawn, some in traffic area others near walls and some in the middle. It's worse at the front of the house West facing so full sun in the arvos, no shade what so ever. 
Hubby hates it and wishes he never got it.  
One thing I thought of the other day. Do you mower it your self or pay some one? We have a lawn mower man and I wondered if he is tracking in something on the blades of his mower? :Confused:  
Celeste

----------


## Dirty Doogie

I was just wondering how this lawn problem worked out. 
While I have no experience with WA growing conditions , the dead patch of grass near the gate, looks identical to problems we get here when the soil gets wet and then gets compacted.  
As a general rule Sir Walter (and most grass) needs a 75 - 100 mm layer of sandy soil under it to withstand compaction and waterlogging. When areas of grass root begin to rot they get attacked by a phytoflora (fungus) which may slowly spread - there is no remedy.

----------


## dazzler

i would dig that square out taking an extra 500mm or so all around it.  Place some 2 x 4 timber around it and put a layer of brickies sand or similar in to stop the mud. 
Forget it for a few months and see if the rest of the lawn starts to go funny. Lay some pavers as stepping stones for the future. If it doesnt go funny then i would dig down a good 150mm and ditch that soil/sand/clay and refill with clean soil and then some turf underlay. 
Relay new turf.  For the small cost of new turf i wouldnt bother trying to fix it. 
cheers

----------


## plunger

From the pictures it looks the same problem I'm having. I tried treating for lawn beetles with no success i.e. none came to surface. 
I reckon it's lack of water!! the spots where mine 'browns' off is close to sprinklers near the edges, so I don't think the spray is overlapping enough between sprinklers (the spray seems to reach but maybe doesn't deliver enough water). I hand watered the spots for a few nights and it came back fine, stopped hand watering and it start to die/go brown again. 
I think the sir walter and other soft leaf buffalos (I've got another variety out the back) are really thirsty. A lawn mowing contractor recommended to me that I water twice a day for 40 minutes on my 2 watering days per week. 
Garry

----------


## Dirty Doogie

Theoretically if Phytoflora are eating the roots then there shouldnt be any root mass left in the dead spots. Maybe try digging a small bit of dead turf out and check - also check on the bare earth patches and see if there are remains of roots. 
If the roots are still intact - but dead -  then something else is going on. 
Over here the roots start to die and rot before the grass leaves.

----------


## patty

if it was Lawn grub they would not have been as selective as the pic show and the lawn would have been completley destoyed by now as others have said it looks like the gate area has suffered purely from "hightraffic area" it looks as though you have already used a spray of some sort going by the marks around that area  
They recommend you should use only Baythroid in small doses for pest treatment on Sir Walter if you want to know if you have grubs just get some laundry or car wash detergent and pour on the area affected and wait for the grubs to come up butI dont think that is the problem! 
What i would b doing is go over the area effected with a solid Raking to break up the dead grass fertilise and water and wait!!!! And keep off te area round the gate 
Oh yeah I have used that slow release fertiliser they recommend and I rekon it is crap I used it periodically with fair results then applied Shirleys 17 and bang instant green it looks great now!

----------


## Planned LScape

The bare patch near the gate to me looks traffic related, like it's wearing out. And others have said, along the windows maybe lack of water. 
Sir Walter can struggle during winter, and isnt very hardy during its dormancy to foot traffic, but normally mostly during establishment. Yours seems to be past growing in period so not sure if that would be a cause. Pics are from October so maybe or maybe not this may be the case. 
In any event, if any turf area gets it's fair share of foot traffic probably best to put in a path. Whether it be paver step stones, or put some pavers in, line it with a border of edging leaving a gap inbetween pavers and edges and fill with pebbles for a good effect.

----------


## TomDunreedy

ok all - looks like it is now improving and here are the secrets. 
1. the area under the window sill repaired itself ! We went away for 2.5 weeks and in the meantime the dog wasn't jumping up at the window sill looking at us inside the house! Therefore - traffic was an issue. 
2. the area next to the gate has also improved! Only after we put down some potting mix! We put about 10-15 mm of potting mix over the area and watered it in....runners are now flourishing and I reckon by the time Autumn hits it will be fully recovered. It still gets plenty of traffic. My thinking is that the soil isn't too good and the grass was struggling under heavy traffic and poor soil.... 
see pics

----------


## Planned LScape

Seems to be it....traffic related 
Give it a little top dress once a year, a couple of additions of fert and a good water when you can and it'll be great for years. You can look after a lawn much better than just a water, it needs the nutrients to stay strong as well

----------

